# Bad Day. Weird Day. Series of Bad Events..



## Hastings (Apr 8, 2009)

We were sitting post and got moved by dispatch because our second truck took a call. My partner started to get up out of the back and come drive (she had gone back there to sleep), but I told her to stay back there - I'd drive. So she stayed back there, and I took off.

Was in town and almost to post. It was heavy traffic with frequent stops, so I was driving slowly. The vehicle in front of us stopped in the left lane so the vehicle in front of it could make a left turn. I came to a gentle stop and was sitting there for about 5 seconds before another vehicle SLAMS into the back of the ambulance at about 35 mph. 

Long story short, the back bumper and step (metal) were bent downwards at about a 45 degree angle, a chunk of the diamond plating got chipped off, and the compartment where we keep the backboards wouldn't open.

Believe it or not, my partner wasn't injured in the crash, despite having been laying down on the bench, head to the back. 

Lady approached the ambulance, very apologetic, crying, states her dog had been hit by a car and she was rushing it to the vet. Cop was on scene almost immediately. The driver of the assaulting car was unhurt, but kept going on about her dog. My partner says she'll check it out and make sure he's okay.

START READING HERE FOR LESSON LEARNED
----------------------

My partner shakes the shock of the crash off and approaches the back of the assaulting vehicle, and looks at the dog. Well, she opens the door and extends her hand so it can sniff her and get used to her. And it didn't. It bit her. Tore up 3/5 fingers, needing several stitches. 

----------------------

So we call another truck (the one that originally caused us to move in the first place) to come pick up my partner and take her to the hospital. She was bleeding horribly and was feeling sick.

So, anyway, to make a bad situation worse, we were involved in a rear-end collision, and THEN my partner gets bit by a dog. A Doberman, to be specific.

And before you say it, we know. She knows. It was a dumb move.




One thing though. I actually feel really guilty about something. I feel guilty about telling my partner to stay back there, because some disciplinary action may result. You're required to be restrained in a seat at all times when the truck is moving. 

Overall, bad day.


----------



## reaper (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey, at least you learn something from it!


----------



## Katie Elaine (Apr 9, 2009)

That is a bad day. But don't feel bad, it was a freak accident, and of course it's going to happen the one day your partner isn't restrained. At least everyone is okay (to a certain extent).

And, I know you've probably heard this before, but she shouldn't have gone ANYWHERE near that dog. First off, they teach you in elementary school to never approach a strange dog. Two, the dog just got in an accident, and is going to be startled and nervous.

But hopefully she'll be alright.

Hope you have a better day!


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Apr 9, 2009)

*Funky days will pass......*

As you said a lesson learned, must be going around those kind of days.  It will be alright.


----------



## bensley101 (Apr 9, 2009)

self evaluation is one of the best tools of an EMT, ( so I hear over and over again) so at least you learned from it. 

Not to sound cliche, but you could spend an eternity on "what ifs" so do yourself a favor...

Hope your partner is feels better!


----------

